# Rename Shows



## amigaice (Sep 9, 2006)

I want to change the name of the shows I record. Can I put my Hard Drive in a computer and rename shows?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Short answer: No.

Longer answer: I _think_ that it _might_ be possible if you have a hacked TiVo, but I would look around at the "other" forum for info on it. If it is possible at all, I don't think it is common, so you may have to do quite a bit of searching and reading.


----------



## msnuser111 (Jul 7, 2008)

if you have either a serial cable or ethernet adapter,follow steve jenkins guide to networking,he walks you through how to install tivoweb,and that will let you edit name,description,actors,whatever you want.
here's the link to the guide:http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html
let me know if you need any help,i just finished doing this with my phillips series 1.

Ray


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP.

Anyone do this on a S3 HD box? Does it work the same way? (I'm skimming the linked page...but don't see anything.)


----------



## amigaice (Sep 9, 2006)

A work around of sorts is to use Tivo Desktop. Download rename and put it back on the Tivo. I just got a Tivo with a DVD player and the have interface were you can drop your stuff from a Camera and name it. Why you can't change it on other stuff I don't know.


----------

